# Here's MY M-S identification on the ice !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Salmonslammer,

I can do lettering in ANY color you want. If there's a market for them, I can do them in just about any color also. White, Black, Blue, etc. Let's see what happens with this. I only bought a couple of yards of material to start because I didn't know how it would work but it came out pretty nice I think. I can't stock a bunch of different colors of material. But if We had a light and dark option that might work. I could do it that way.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

That's cool, any color will work...... I thought the white might be associated with some sort of distress flag...that and all of my shantys are blk.


----------



## Z202 (Jan 10, 2001)

JP I couldn't see the pictures from this location, can you
e-mail it to me?

Also, if the height was adjustable, people could use this
to communicate with, etc. Just a thought....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Z202,

sure thing. I'm not sure why the pics aren't coming through on the post for you because they seem fine from this end. Oh well, shoot me your email address and I'll send you the pics.

Thanks,

John


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

Was just thinking about the colors... Lots of white out on the ice. Might not be to noticeable... If you can get some material in a very eye catching color, I'd like one... Let me know...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

gsepan,

I'll take a look at what's available in fabric colors. The only trouble I can see is that the iron on transfers I bought are for "light colored fabric". I'll take a look and maybe I can find something other than white that might stand out a bit more.
I just finished one for eyebuster. I posted a pic of both sides. It's in the for sale forum. One thing about the white is that it won't fade over time.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

how about blaze orange?

im interested in one myself....i'll PM ya.

great product!!!!!!!


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

Count me in!!!

It's better than my idea of just yelling the website out every 5 minutes on the ice!!


----------



## cdm911 (Sep 30, 2003)

Great idea!!! Count me in too!!!

Chuck


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok I went today and picked up a couple of different colors of fabric for the banners. I thought I'd give them a try. One is yellow and the other is pretty close to hunter orange. The problem is that the transfer paper that I've been using doesn't show the colors very well on the orange. (I tried that one first) The yellow banner looks the best in my opinion. I think that the orange will be fine too if I use the same color combo on it that I used on the yellow banner. If there is a demand for colored banners, I'll pick up some different transfer paper that should work better on the colored fabrics. I just don't want to invest too much into this project until I find out how much demand there is for it. Here is a photo of the colors.


----------



## sarah c (Jul 26, 2002)

I really would be interested in one. Especially with the sewn in pocket along the length of it so that I could slip it over my marine radio antenna. White with green letters would be great to match the boat. Let me know if that combination would work for you.

Great idea.

Thanks,


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll drop you a line Sarah.

Thanks

John


----------



## sarah c (Jul 26, 2002)

John,

also might consider posting this sticky in the cold water forums section.

I think that alot of the big pond trollers might really like this.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok,

I've made up eight of them so far. I dropped some in the mail yesterday and some this morning. I'm sure you'll all have them by Thursday or Friday. 

I've got the pennant style working now too.

Thanks to all that have ordered !


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

Just picked up on this thread great idea. What do u need in a pm from me to get one?? Also have u thought about making it so u could mount it to the ol' fishing boat in the spring??


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry for steppin on ya Sarah didnt read all posts. Great idea there too. Think I would like one like Sarah is asking for.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll PM ya jawbreaker.

Actually, you could easily mount the flag mast in a boat too. But I like Sarah's idea of just slipping it over the antenna of her marine radio.

Thanks !


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me!! Just tell me where to send the check!! It would make it easier to share the hot spots with each other while we're on the ice.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

fishnfeathers,

here's a link to the thread that I have going on the for sale forum. In that post it will show you an example of each type that I'm making. It will also let you know just what info I need to make up your banner. I'll PM you with my address for payment. When I get your PM, I'll make up your banner and get it right out.

M-S banners for sale 

Thank you very much ! I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

John


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

John, were you able to ship mine on Weds.

 thanks, flydunker


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi Flydunker.

Actually I think I sent it out on Tuesday. I'm sure you should have it today or tomorrow. I've just been mailing them first class.

Let me know if you don't get it soon.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I posted this in the other thread but thought I'd mention it here too. If anyone who is going to attend the Stoney Creek outing this sunday 1/18 would like one of these banners or pennants, I could make it up and bring it to the outing with me. It would save you a couple of bucks on shipping. If interested, contact me soon and I can make it up tonight or tomorrow and bring it with me to the outing.

Hope to see a lot of you out there !


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

How do I get one and what colors do you have. I like to slip it on my radio antena to.......Caznik


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Caznik,

I have white, yellow, and hunter orange available. On the white banner, I can do ANY color you'd wish. On the colored ones though, I'm a little limited on the text colors. On an orange banner I tried to do a yellow lettering and it just came out a deep orange. But I did do a yellow banner with a dark gray letters and a black drop shadow. In my opinion it was the nicest looking of the nine that I have made.

Here's a link to the thread in the for sale forum that has some examples of ones I've made. 

M-S banners for sale 

On the white banners the text for the logo and screen name don't have to be the same. I can do two different colors with no problem if you'd like it that way. Just PM me with your preference and shipping address. Then I'll respond with my payment address and I'll make it up and get it right out. I've got a few already made up and just waiting for lettering so it won't take long.

Let me know, I'd be happy to do one up for you !

Thanks,

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

fishnfeathers,
I PM'd you a few days ago but it appears that the message is still unread. Check your PM's, I sent you the info. Just let me know which style and color combo you want and I'll make it up and get it right out.

Thanks,

John


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Jpollman,
My flag is cool and I cant wait to hang it up on my radio antena on my boat fishing lake Michigan this year. I hope more fisherman will get one.............................CAZNIK  


Ps........check is coming..Thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad to hear you like it Caz !

Enjoy it. I've already heard that another member who's been flying one from his shanty has been recognized by other members on the ice. I guess they work.


----------

